# neon tetra with swollen lip?



## xraytetralover

What could cause a tetra to have a swollen bottom lip? I noticed this about 2 weeks ago when I came home after being gone for 2 weeks. One tetra had a weird lip and 2 others had faded in color. The color doesn't seem as faded as then. They are all eating and active. I've had them for about a month now.

Tank Size: 16 gallon bowfront

Water Parameters: am:0 NI:0 NA:15

Water Changes: every 6-8 days depending on when I find the time to make myself do it. 3 gallons so that's about 20%

Feeding: every night I feed a small amount of a mix of hikari micropellets, hikari microwafers, freeze-dried bloodworms, hikari betta biogold, and the tetra pick at the wafers meant for the cories. 

Fish in the tank: 1 betta, 9 neon tetra, and just added 10 pygmy cories yesterday


----------



## mousey

maybe bumped it's mouth , injury, tumor??


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3

could it be fungal?
got any pics?


----------



## xraytetralover

This is what the fish looks like:









Compared to what the neons normally look like:


----------



## Ghost Knife

Could be related to Bubba Buford Blue.


----------



## mousey

growth or tumor.Can't see any fuzz on it.


----------



## Guest

i've seen this kinda pout on black mollies in the past. when this happens, for some reason, the fish starts getting nippy.


----------



## xraytetralover

Ghost Knife said:


> Could be related to Bubba Buford Blue.


haha! nice one!

He's still eating, swimming, and acting normal. I haven't noticed him nipping at the other fish. 

If it is a tumor or growth, is there something specific that could have caused it?


----------



## Ghost Knife

xraytetralover said:


> haha! nice one!
> 
> He's still eating, swimming, and acting normal. I haven't noticed him nipping at the other fish.
> 
> If it is a tumor or growth, is there something specific that could have caused it?


It almost likes a fungal issue without the whiteness of fungus. I guess just keep an eye on it.


----------



## emc7

looks like swelling (edema), extra fluid in the lip. Not sure what causes it. I heard viruses, bacteria, and/or injury (fighting/digging).


----------



## xraytetralover

When I looked at it today it almost looked like a little bubble... like a blister sort of thing?


----------



## bmlbytes

Don't pop it, it could become infected lol.

Its strange, just watch for abnormal behavior.


----------



## emc7

yah, just like a blister, full of liquid. If they scrape it off, there will be a big red hole with no scales that can easily get infected.


----------



## bmlbytes

Oh well i was kind of kidding but i guess it could happen.


----------



## emc7

It could be a tumor, but it looks like liquid to me. Its not really a disease, its a symptom. It could be a sign a bad disease or just evidence of a bumped nose. There are some really nasty pictures of fish ulcers on the disease sights. You don't want holes in your fish.


----------

